# How to store buffalo worms/lesser mealworms



## Goja (Oct 4, 2012)

I heard they can handle fridge like mealworms but less longer..? Need to be sure about that! Don't wanna kill them all... For now I feed them carrot and they ate like crazy. How long do they live at 22°?


----------



## Goja (Oct 4, 2012)

Maybe I shouldn't let that carrot in their box tonight, there was some humidity on the roof and it smells kinda bad inside.. Please someone advice me !


----------



## Goja (Oct 4, 2012)

Error


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

Goja said:


> I heard they can handle fridge like mealworms but less longer..? Need to be sure about that! Don't wanna kill them all... For now I feed them carrot and they ate like crazy. How long do they live at 22°?


In 10 Degrees Celsius they survive 6 months :2thumb:


----------



## Goja (Oct 4, 2012)

You shouldn't spread false information. After 2 weeks at 10C°, more than half of them died...


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

hi there , your best bet is to keep them in a well vented tub feed them as these will eat each other we keep kg`s of them in a cool room for a week or so no problem also when you get them if there covered in bran sieve this off and just add some fresh when they need it i find the tubs you get with loads of bran make them hot , if your local to me your welcome to come and see how we do it we also offer a delivery service too 

Thanks 

Paul


----------



## jeff33 (Mar 24, 2008)

*buffalo worms*

I keep mine on a heat pad. Put a piece of cardboard on the top of the food then place your carrot slice on this, replace as necessary watch out for a build up of humidity, you don't want to get the tub damp.


----------

